# Autotrail A Class - Grand Frontier 2006



## Chorts

Does anyone have any untoward comments to make about this Autotrail A Class MH? Am just about to purchase one!


----------



## gaspode

I'm no expert on Autotrails but I seem to remember that they received a lot of criticism. The production run was very short and not many produced so spares may well be difficult, especially when it comes to windscreens and cab glass.

See THIS THREAD for further info.

My advice would be to buy German if you want an "A" class.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I got a Frontier Autotrail Delaware in May and went away in her in June for 3 months, I thought it was brilliant, I am swapping it in December but only because I want a four berth with seat belts which this doesn't have, If it had I would keep it without doubt.

The pulling power is awesome, The driving is incredibly comfortable and totally relaxing, the bed is also sooo comfortable we had difficulty getting up, Brilliant.

I have had German A Class and Slovak A class and American A class This was nice, Not as nice as American but just as nice as the German and much nicer than Slovakian.


----------



## Freddiebooks

There was one parked next to me the other day.

I must admit it did look smart. Great design and look. I looked online at the layout, and that looked pretty swish too. 

Hope it goes well if you go through with the purchase. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## teemyob

*Grand Frontier*

I do not know much about the Conversion/Coachbuild but for the Mercedes.......

Upsides

Brilliant Chassis
Almost Bullet Proof Engine
Superb Hill Climbing Ability
Rear Wheel Drive
Great Towing Vehicle
Most Have Eberspacher Diesel Boost/Add Heater as standard

Downsides

High Engine Revs can make some feel noisy
Stodgy Brakes - Know Issue

Avoid

SprintShift


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Chorts,

Welcome to the forum. 

I seem to recall that the reason Autotrail stopped manufacturing the A Class model so soon after it's launch, was because they encountered so many problems with the few they had made. Now whether the problems were ever rectified or not, I don't honestly know but I suggest before you commit yourself to purchasing this motorhome, you do a fair bit of research on what the exact design flaws were etc.

Good luck and please keep us informed of how things progress.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*A Class*

Hi

Quite some time ago, O Leary motorhomes were selling some A class motorhomes. I remember posting about them on here, and the general opinion was they were Autotrail A class models that has been debranded and refitted.

Where have you seen one for sale, they are very rare.

Russell


----------



## tonka

They do look very smart BUT they never made many and soon ceased production.. I never read about any of the particular issues, however I would hate to think what would happen if you ever needed body panels etc..
We've had a couple of Autotrails and when a panel got smashed on our Scout, which is one of the more popular and long runing models, It took them 8 months !!!!!

If you want an A class there are many other popular brands around.


----------



## Annsman

Try contacting the Autotrail Owners Club, I've seen a few of them on their rallies. Or even Autotrail themselves might be willing to help with some of your technical questions.


----------



## JeanLuc

As others have said, the Grande Frontier was very short-lived and few were built. Spares are likely to be in short supply. I have read various posts, on this and other websites, from some of the few owners; one or two were happy, one or two were glad to unload the GF as they had so many problems. In one case, the chap claimed to have driven 20 miles or so from the dealer and returned it for a refund as being unfit to use.

I believe the body panels were designed to fit the Sprinter 416 chassis of the time, but for some reason, Auto-Trail had omitted to note that the particular chassis was about to be replaced and the panels would not fit the next generation base. That, coupled with users' problems could explain why so few were built; also group pressure to concentrate on what Auto-Trail understood best (coach-builts) and leave A-class to the experts perhaps? - read below.

Why risk buying what was in effect a short-run prototype UK A-class when German and French manufacturers have been building very successful A-class motorhomes for years? Hymer, Burstner, Niesmann & Bischoff, Eura Mobil or Rapido would, in my view, all represent a sounder investment.

In fact, Auto-Trail is owned by the French group Trigano who also own Arca, Autostar, Benimar, Challenger, Chausson, Roller Team and Eura Mobil amongst other brands. So if you want to stick with the same "house", you could consider Eura Mobil - they make fine A-class vans.

Philip


----------



## neilmac

Sounds like you really need to hear from someone who has actually got some experience of the model - rather than the 'I believe', 'I think', 'I've read' responses. No offence meant to other posters but there aren't many 'facts' coming forward :roll: 

The relevant owners club should be a good source of info.

Good luck with your research.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: A Class*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Quite some time ago, O Leary motorhomes were selling some A class motorhomes. I remember posting about them on here, and the general opinion was they were Autotrail A class models that has been debranded and refitted.
> 
> Where have you seen one for sale, they are very rare.
> 
> Russell


That Answers something for me.

I recently saw what looked like an A class Autotrail advertised and thought , mmm looks like a Frontier A Class but with no livery.

The seller was selling them as new, but then I thought that chassis ceased production for Europe (I understand some previous generation Sprinters are still produced in Argentina?).

So the A classes I saw for saw must have been the de-badged Autotrail but built 3 years or so ago!

TM


----------



## cabby

Also have a look at the Fleurette A class, certainly a good product.
I have no connection with this manufacturer,except own a coachbuilt. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Rapide561

*A Class*

Here is an A class, not sure what make it is though.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/Motorhomes.html

Russell


----------



## peejay

Thats interesting, didn't know O'Leary had converted what was left of the Autotrail production run shells.

I don't think i'd be too worried about normal internal 'caravan' parts but body replacement panels could be virtually impossible to locate. Also worth checking whether the windscreen is a 'one off special' or taken from another production vehicle, that would be a real clincher for me.


Pete


----------



## Chorts

Just want to say how chuffed I am that so many of you replied to my query. All very good advice which I shall delve into ! Thank you all x


----------



## CliveMott

If the layout had included a garage big enough to take a small motorcycle then they may well have been more popular and worth making new moulds to fit the later Merc chassis.
C.


----------



## teemyob

*Info*

Info?

Warrior Motorhomes! (What/Who are these)?


----------



## Rapide561

*A class*

Nice to show both pics together Peejay so we can see the comparison.

The hab door and the location of the side windows are different for a start, then the interior has had a total re fit.

Maybe I could ask nice for a Euromobil A class and ask O Leary's to Birtish-ise it fully for me!

Russell


----------



## mikkidee

Hi Chorts, we own a Grande Frontier and have done from June this year and what a fantastic van it is. There were a few things that needed sorting out which i did my self but nothing extreme. Check the bathroom floor as it can be springy in th middle but easy to re-enforce there were a few trims that were loose which I glued.

It did attract a lot of attention at the Lincoln show everyone said it looked stunning, and it is, inside and out. There was someone on here who had a bad time after purchasing one.

We love the van to bits and can't get away in her enough, at the end of the day it's a second hand van with second hand problems, some can be major but luckly for us just minor problems which have been sorted. I've sent you a PM with my telephone number, if there are any further questions please feel free to give me a call. I haven't seen where you are located in the UK yet prior to me posting this, but if you are any where near N Yorks then you mare more than welcome to come an see our van and i can show you the things i fixed, all the best with your decision

Mike and Nic


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

To me, it seems the Warrior Motorhomes and O'Leary's versions are just the cowls and chassis of the original Autotrail Frontier's............the back end, roof and rear panels are totally different!!!!

Remember seeing the Frontier when first launched - my god it was beautiful.....still is in my opinion...

If I could justify having a second 'van, then I wouldn't hesitate in buying one....

Lovely...
Carl


----------



## Freddiebooks

The internal picture of the Warrior motorhome does not compare with the interior i viewed online of the Grande Frontier.

The Warrior looks very dated, and i doubt whether the interior is anywhere near 2007.

http://www.nenecourtmotorhomes.co.uk/auto-trail/grande-frontier-a-class/grande-frontier-a-class.htm

This link shows the great interior of thge Autotrail.

Freddiebooks


----------



## mikkidee

What a fantastic van, can't falt it,any new comments, there are usually a few!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikkidee

This post is where it should be, at the top


----------

